
Oulu- the world's northernmost tech hub is making a comeback - neilpeel
https://www.thenordicweb.com/blog/oulu
======
throwaway000002
Ahh, fond memories of x2ftp.oulu.fi from waaay back in the day. So exotic and
faraway...

